# Animal Nicknames



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

So there's been several threads lately on names for hedgies, but I've also noticed an interesting trend on animal boards. We, as humans, love to not call things by their real names.

Hedgehog-hedgie, hog, cactus mouse, spike rat, potato
Ferret-cat snake, stinks
Birds-birbs
Pit bull-pibble
Axiotl-waterpig, water dog,
Snake-snek
Beardies, gecks, babbers, sugies...the list goes on.

What are some really funny animal species nicknames you have come across?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ferret- carpet snake
Bird- fid= feathered kid
Tortoise- tort, tortie,


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hedgehog - egg, potato, stinkers, grumplestilskin


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ball pythons - beeps
hermit crabs - hermies, crabbies
ferret - carpet shark

I feel like I know more, but I'm mind blanking right now! Also I know you already got it, but I just love "gecks" for geckos!!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If we were listing the names that get used in our houses, the dogs are lap smashers or bed warmers. Birds are vultures, the torts are lawn mowers, chickens are yard birds... Ok that one is used outside the family.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I call ferrets ferts. I have no idea why. And my snakes are all snerks. Poor Sherlock has actually become Snerklock. My pets are all nicknamed "trouble." "I have to go feed trouble", "get back here trouble!" and "here comes trouble!" are all pretty common around here. My birds are always "chickens." The Senegal even says "Hey chicken!"

I like carpet shark for ferrets too. Dangerously accurate. I've also heard tuberat.

Small aquatic crabs and snails - the clean up crew, janitors
Salamanders - piggies
Frogs - hoppers
Hedgehog - pincushion, spikeball


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That's funny about your Senegal, skeeter (green cheek conure) will sometimes yell either turkey or vulture when she is trying to start an argument. 
Max (Boston terrier) is referred to as my pot bellied pig, he snorts and roots like a pig. 
Ruby (boxer) is horse, she stands on top of your feet very oblivious that your foot is there. 
Hedgehogs are ****aburrs

Then we have named some resident wildlife. A fee of the deer got names and we named a cardinal, chicken.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

My cattle dog Oz is also a horse. He does the same thing as your boxer, but he has these teeny little feet so it's this horrible tiny pressure point of pain when he does it. He also gallops up and down the stairs and vaults over fences and things. I'm surprised the neighbors don't yell at us, honestly.

Pepper the Sennie's main nickname is "Baby". I regret that immensely now. She's decided it's my name too. When she wants me she screams it at me. Sometimes she says it sweetly, but for the most part you'd think it was a swear word. Visitors think it's hilarious but it's just awful :lol:. They'll go to say hi to her and she'll lean around them and screech "BAAAAAAAY BEEEEEEEEE" at me like she's all offended that I'm letting other people speak to her. How dare they.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

These are hilarious! Keep them coming!


----------



## Xweetalk (Jul 14, 2015)

We call our doberman a Dobie or pooper. My hedgie Delilah is Mrs. Tiggywinkle, the spike ball, the beb or the grumpy inverted pincushion.
Pahedra, our sheltie is called the fluff, floofy, or the fluffernutter, which is odd ?


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I call all hedgies bears, because I think they look like little teddy bears. I talk about my "bears" so much that everyone I know now calls them bears when they talk to me about my hedgehogs! Since I have a boy and girl hedgie, my fiance and I usually call them "boy bear" and "girl bear" lol.

The best is how those nicknames have latched onto other words though. Hedgie cages are called "bear traps", and the cage thermometers are "bearmometers", for example. Or if I hand a hedgie to my fiance, I'll say "bear mail!" or "bear drop!". If my girl goes from purring to hissing she's a "bipolar bear".

My bearded dragon's full name is Baby Bowser, but he's usually just called Baby. That's because it took me so long to name him that for a while I just called him baby because he was so tiny back then. Well, he learned to respond to being called baby really fast, so I just left it at that. But now to me, all beardies are referred to as "babies", and the young ones at the pet store are "baby babies"!


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

I just counted the nicknames for my cat Emmy, she has 12 and answers to all of them. none if them are really funny. I have two other cats Bob and Harley. Harley answers to Bug and Chunk. 

My dog Chaz is Monkey because he slept with a monkey stuffed animal when he was a pup. 

My hedgie Poe is either Poe bear, poo bear, huffypants, goat head (kansas slang for grass burr), grumpaluffagus, stinker and poot lol


----------



## Kittenmagoo (Oct 17, 2015)

Our hedgie is Quilbur, but nicknamed prickle-butt, grumpy quills(also part of a song I sing to him to the tune of smelly cat) chubbles, and for some reason my boyfriend thinks it's halrious to call him a sledge-hog.... Like mix of sledge hammer and hedgehog?I don't get it but i often hear him referred to as sledge or sledgie.

The cats are fuzz-buts (they're maine ***** so they have really fuzzy behinds) the tabby one gets Mr stripy-pants, and the all black one is know as pillow-thief. They are also called the bookends because they have a habit of sitting in the same position at the same time.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Snake: Happy Noodle, Danger Noodle
Raccoon: Trash Panda
Ferret: Long Hamster
Skunk: Stink Kitten
Chinchilla: Fat Squirrel
Seal: Water Dog

I say "spiny" for hedgehog, and when I talk about my bears, people know I'm talking about my hamsters.
Unless I say "sheddy bear". Sheddy bears are cuddly dogs.


----------

